# Obciach



## Salila

Witam,

Muszę bardzo szybko znaleźć odpowiednie tłumaczenie dla słowa "obciach" (tłumaczę tytuł pracy na angielski) i niestety nie mam pomysłu. Po głowie chodzi mi "screw up", ale to jednak nie to samo... Jakieś pomysły?
Bedę bardzo wdzięczna za pomoc!

S.


----------



## Thomas1

Salila witaj na forum.

Przychodzi mi do głowy: it sucks, it's pathetic. Podaj zdanie i więcej kontekstu bo tłumaczeń może być znacznie więcej, a te które podałem mogą być błędne.


----------



## Salila

Hej, 
Dzięki za odpowiedź. Chodzi mi nie o zdanie, ktore odda sens tego rzeczownika, ale o rzeczownik wlasnie. To fragment tytulu mojej pracy  "o obciachu w pop-polityce". Stąd problem..


----------



## Thomas1

Może: 
_what's goofy in_...
?


----------



## mihau

What about.....
'coming to a cropper' in politics?
shame in politics?
or (kombinuje uporczywie)
Straw sticking out of boots - about shame (and lack of it) in politics.
clumsy mistakes in politics
unintentional rudimentary misbehavior in politics
foul-ups in politics


----------



## majlo

Maybe some derivatives of embarrassment?

And what on earth is "pop-politics"?


----------



## Salila

Pop-politics is usually called "celebrity politics" by academics.
Thanks a lot for your suggestions. in the first chapter I'm trying to define "obciach", no wonder I can't find a suitable translation...


----------



## Szkot

The word 'scandal' often goes well with 'politics'  .


----------

